# Frage zu RJ45- Stecker



## l00p (1. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Ich komme nächste Woche in die Verlegenheit ca. 20 mtr. Lankabel bei mir zu verlegen und wollte die Stecker dann selbst crimpen, damit ich nicht so große Löcher durch die Wand bohren muss.

Ich wollte mir ne billige Crimpzange sowie Stecker und Kabel ersteigern.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass es mal RJ45-Stecker mit Einfädelhilfe gibt und mal ohne und es stand auch schon mal dabei, dass keine erforderlich wäre.

Kann mir da einer was zu sagen?

Brauche ich jetzt eine oder kann ich darauf auch verzichten, oder, oder, oder?

Danke! 

l00p


----------



## Per4mance (1. Mai 2011)

kauf dir Hirose stecker die sind einfach zu bearbeiten und haben guten kontakt. gibts auch nur geschirmt.


----------



## l00p (1. Mai 2011)

Die Lösung mit Hirose Stecker wird mir im Endeffekt wieder zu teuer mit der Crimpzange usw.

Das wird ja ne einmalige Sache und dafür wollte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht großartig einen vom Zaun reißen.


----------



## robbe (1. Mai 2011)

Ich denke einfache Stecker tuns auch. Wenn man nicht zu ungeschickt ist, kriegt mans auch ohne Einfädelhilfe hin.


----------



## l00p (1. Mai 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich denke einfache Stecker tuns auch. Wenn man nicht zu ungeschickt ist, kriegt mans auch ohne Einfädelhilfe hin.



Ich wollte sowieso nen fertiges Kabel kaufen, da man auf Rolle ja meistens nur 50 oder 100 m bekommt.

Die Stecker wollte ich abschneiden und hinterher neue draufcrimpen, da ich nicht so große Löcher bohren will. (muss durch 2 Wände)


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube so ein Stecker kann dir helfen, da musst du einfach nur die Litzen reinlegen und zusammendrücken: RJ45 FC6 IP20 - Cat6 RJ45-Stecker, feldkonfektionierbar - Hirose RJ45 Stecker, RJ45-Kupplungen & -buchsen bei Reichelt Elektronik (Brauchst ja nur einen davon für 15€ evtl gibts die wo anders billiger...)

Edit: sowas kostet nur 12€ RJ45 FC5 IP20 - Cat5e RJ45-Stecker, feldkonfektionierbar - Hirose RJ45 Stecker, RJ45-Kupplungen & -buchsen bei Reichelt Elektronik

oder suche einfach nach Feldkonfektionierbar...


----------



## Chron-O-John (2. Mai 2011)

Das find ich doh etwas teuer.

Eine Zange gibts schon recht günstig; z.b. Quest Technology | Steckverbinder | Zubehör | Steckverbinder Werkzeuge | |TEL-6050
Allerdings sind die, die "von der seite" Crimpen nicht sooo gut. Als Stecker würde ich keine Einfädelhilfe nehmen, ich find damit sogar schwerer. Auch diese lange Zugentlastung finde ich eher hinderlich. Link hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle leider keinen.

Ich finde Zange + Stecker nicht verkehrt. Es kommt ja doch mal vor, dass der "Klip" abbricht, dann kann man schnell mal nen neuen Stecker drauf tun und gut is.


----------



## Per4mance (2. Mai 2011)

wenns billig sein sollte gibts zb bei amazon massig angebote.

hier ist eins mit zange, steckern und nem stück kabel für 10 euro


----------



## l00p (7. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt habe ich heute 20 mtr. Kabel verlegt und 6 RJ45-Stecker versemmelt.

Gut, bei den ersten 3 Versuchen waren die Kabel nicht wirklich alle bis vorne an den Kontakten und danach schienen mir die Kabel nicht alle 100%ig auf dem Kontakt zu liegen, auf den sie gehören.

Da das Kabel am Anfang, als ich es durch ne Wand gezogen habe, aber auch 2 oder 3 mal geknickt wurde, kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass ein Kabel gebrochen ist.

Kann man das irgendwie mit nem normalem Messgerät Ader für Ader durchmessen oder brauche ich zwingend sowas hier?

LogiLink - Kabeltester Netzwerktester RJ45 RJ12 RJ11 | eBay

Dann hab ich inzwischen gesehen, dass es Kabel mit und ohne Einfädelhilfe gibt und ich habe auch schon mal gesehen, dass dabei stand "Einfädelhilfe nicht erforderlich".

Gibts da vielleicht noch ne Idiotensichere Variante oder hat einer nen Tipp?

Oder wären die Hirosestecker jetzt tatsächlich mal angebracht?

edit:

Ich werde morgen einfach mal die Adernenden jeder Farbe auf einr Seite verdrillen und auf der anderen Seite mit nem Strommessgerät die Spannung prüfen.

Somit sollte sich ja zumindest feststellen lassen, dass keine Ader beim Verlegen gebrochen ist.


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Mai 2011)

l00p schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich heute 20 mtr. Kabel verlegt und 6 RJ45-Stecker versemmelt.
> 
> Gut, bei den ersten 3 Versuchen waren die Kabel nicht wirklich alle bis vorne an den Kontakten und danach schienen mir die Kabel nicht alle 100%ig auf dem Kontakt zu liegen, auf den sie gehören.
> 
> ...


 
Schade dass es kein "Zehnagelaufrollsmiley" bei der PCGH gibt. Das Dingens würd ich jetzt 10 mal einfügen (mehr hat ein normaler Mensch leider nicht). 
1.) Bevor man sich an ein Projekt wagt, bei dem man wie "des dunklen Nachts allein im Wald steht", sollte man das wahrscheinlich auftretene Ergebniss prüfen. Steht jenes nicht im Einklang mit dem im geiste manifestierten, dann heisst es: Finger weg! 
2.) Warum durfte es partout kein grösseres "Loch" durch die Wand sein? Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass ein RJ45 keine 2m im Durchmesser misst. Mein letzter Stand der Dinge ist ein ungefährer Durchmesser von 13mm (Millimeter). Ok, dass war vor 10 Jahren und wer weiss was die böse RJ45 Steckerindustrie danach entwickelt hat. 
3.) Nicht die Kabel (die eigentlich Leitung heissen) haben eine Einfädelhilfe, sondern die Stecker. 
4.) Wenn ein Kabel (oder eine Leitung) geknickt wird, bricht normalerweise eine oder mehrere Ader(n) und nicht das Kabel (die Leitung). Und das passiert nicht immer. 
5.) Physik 7 Klasse Hauptschule: mit einem Strommessgerät wird man schwerlich eine Spannung messen können. Grund: Eine elektrische Spannung wird generell parallel zur Spannungsquelle gemessen. Die Stromstärke misst man hingegen in reihe zum Verbraucher. Was Du vorhast nennt man Durchgangsprüfung über Schleife, und dafür nutzt man ein Analog- oder Digitalmultimeter oder ein Ohmmeter. 

Deine Frage zur "Idiotensicheren" Variante beantworte ich mal mit : "nimm einen 14mm Bohrer, prügel diesen unter zuhilfenahme einer passenden Bohrmaschine durch die Wand und gut. 
Wenn ich alleine mal Deinen Faktor zwischen investierter Zeit und Nutzung des Ergebniss betrachte, wird mir, kaufmännisch gesehen, übel.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## l00p (8. Mai 2011)

Ich versuchs lieber noch mal mit dem Crimpen.

Das Kabel zu legen war genug Arbeit und lt. meinen Messergebnissen soll es wohl in Ordnung sein.

Ich denke im übrigen auch das mich jeder im Vorfeld verstanden hat. 

Es durfte übrigend kein größeres Loch sein, da dieses nicht nur durch eine Wand geht sondern durch mehrere und durch einen Wandschrank.

Ich habe es für sinnvoller gehalten, dass Kabel ohne Stecker durch die Wand zu ziehen.

Was kaufmännisch gesehene Übelkeit betrifft, so kann man übrigens beruhigt sein.

Die meiste Zeit ist eindeutig beim Verlegen des Kabels und nicht beim Crimpen draufgegangen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, macht mir diese Arbeit ehrlich gesagt nichts aus und ich werde dafür auch nicht bezahlt.

Ich denke mal, dass viele Leute zu Hause Stunden mit einer Arbeit verbringen, die ein Prodi in einem Bruchteil der Zeit erledigt.


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

mir ist noch eingefallen, dass bei manchen Patchkabeln die isolierungen der Adern zu dick für manche Stecker sind. Vielleicht passt da bei dir was nicht zusammen. 

Des Weiteren ist es nicht notwendig, dass alle Adern bis ganz vorne am Stecker zu sehen sind. 1 mm weniger ist meistens auch OK.


----------



## l00p (9. Mai 2011)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir ist noch eingefallen, dass bei manchen Patchkabeln die isolierungen der Adern zu dick für manche Stecker sind. Vielleicht passt da bei dir was nicht zusammen.
> 
> Des Weiteren ist es nicht notwendig, dass alle Adern bis ganz vorne am Stecker zu sehen sind. 1 mm weniger ist meistens auch OK.


 
Danke!

Ich habe noch mal neue Stecker bestellt - andere als beim letzten Mal.

Werde dann berichten, wenn das Kabel funktioniert.


----------



## l00p (9. Mai 2011)

So, habe heute abend nach Feierabend mal an nem Computerladen angehalten und mit 2 Hirosestecker gekauft.

Damit hat das Crimpen beim ersten Versuch funktioniert. 

Hätte ich mir sofort diese Stecker geholt wäre mir vermutlich einiges an Ärger erspart geblieben.


----------



## Per4mance (10. Mai 2011)

hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da noch den Vorschlag, statt die alten Stecker wieder drauf zu crimpen, einfach ne Cat Aufputzdose zu nehme. Die kosten auch nur 10euro. Passendes Auflegewerkzeug kost 15 - 20 Euro oder man fragt mal rum ob jemand nen Elektriker kennt, die ham sowas in der Regel auch dabei. Dazu am besten Cat6 oder 7 Kabel zum Verlegen. Das gibt es als Meterware im gut sortierten Baumarkt und mit etwas Übung legt man dann ne Doppeldose in 2 Minuten mit abisolieren auf. Anne Wand geschraubt fertig. Vorallem brauchste Dir da auch nie wieder Sorgen machen, wenn der Arretierungsclip mal abbricht^^

Was das Prüfen der Leitungen angeht. Leitungsprüfer mit Signalgeber kosten ca. 30 - 40,-


----------



## rebel4life (15. Mai 2011)

Ich schließe mich der CAT Aufputzdose an, die Dinger sind nicht teuer, wenn du 2 Stück beim Elektriker kaufst, dann leiht der dir vieleicht sogar das LSA Auflagewerkzeug (bitte nicht mitm Schraubendreher versuchen), Pollin hat diese Dosen auch günstig und ein Auflagewerkzeug für rund 3€, das hält zwar nicht lang, aber naja, für insgesamt 16 Nutzungen wird es wohl ausreichen.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Deine Frage zur "Idiotensicheren" Variante beantworte ich mal mit : "nimm einen 14mm Bohrer, prügel diesen unter zuhilfenahme einer passenden Bohrmaschine durch die Wand und gut.
> Wenn ich alleine mal Deinen Faktor zwischen investierter Zeit und Nutzung des Ergebniss betrachte, wird mir, kaufmännisch gesehen, übel.


 
Das haben wir mal in nem Plattenbau gemacht 16mm Bohrer durch eine ca. 220mm dicke Wand...durch waren wir in 5min mit genervten Nachbarn, und ohne Strom xD...strom und Telefonleitung waren durch...also nicht zu empfehlen


----------

